
Double your userbase with two lines of code and a box of Modafinil - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/04/double_your_use.html
======
rms
Modafinil (brand name Provigil). It keeps you awake and makes you smarter
without any of the nasty addictive side effects of stimulant medications like
amphetamine.

Look up the symptons of ADHD. Go to your friendly neighborhood doctor or
psychiatrist and tell him you have said symptons. Also, look around
continuously, don't make eye contact, and fidget a lot. Then indicate that
you've done some research and heard that off-label prescriptions of Modafanil
have shown promising results for ADHD and that you're not interested in
addictive stimulant medication. If the doctor tries to give you Stratera, tell
him that you've heard it makes some people anxious and that you think
Modafanil would be a much better fit for you.

If it doesn't work, try another doctor.

Then, enjoy a lifetime of enhanced cognition, at least as long as you've got
prescription drug coverage. You will also have gained the ability to go
without sleep whenever you so desire.

~~~
vlad
Avoid milk and cereal, avoid foods with corn syrup, eat more meats and fish
(with water), avoid manufactured (versus baked) goods like PopTarts, avoid
microwaved foods, and replace those fluids by drinking water from the faucet
instead of the soda and coffee (remember, your tap water meets higher
standards than bottled water does), and eat small meals 4 times per day or
more, and you will be alert and not need prescription drugs.

There are so many good things that will happen by doing the above, as well as
by avoiding certain foods, that when you put it all together, you will feel
great. Removing caffeine will stop the withdrawal symptoms and addiction after
you're done with the initial withdrawal. Removing corn-syrup will make you
feel much better and food without it tastes much cleaner. Avoiding
manufactured foods will point you to baked goods, which are much, much
healthier. Water is incredibly necessary and will help clean you out, as well
as help flush any excess protein away from your kidneys after you eat the
meat, as well as flouridate your teeth. Often when your body feels "hungry,"
it is actually thirsty for water.

~~~
jaggederest
| Often when your body feels "hungry," it is actually thirsty for water.

Complete bullshit. Penn and Teller killed this one pretty convincingly.

Basically, if you eat a 'normal' diet (which most people don't, ironically)
including enough veggies and fruits, there's no real need for outside water
sources.

For most people, enough water that you don't feel thirsty is sufficient.
There's no need to force yourself to drink water. And hungry very, very rarely
means thirsty.

~~~
vlad
Thanks for the reply. First of all, I would not take dietary advice from Penn
and Teller, just by using common sense and looking at Penn. But, on top of
that, you went out of your way to call what I said "bullshit", basing your
belief on what a magician said in a TV show by the same name, without ever
quoting what the magician actually said.

Also, you claim that people very, very rarely feel hungry when they want
water.

It's easy to show you're just guessing. Have you ever eaten a solid meal
without drinking fluids? Then how can you be sure that the hunger you felt was
just for food, and liquids only to wash it down, instead of hunger for water
as well? You can't. It could very well be correlation, and not causation, that
when you eat, you want to drink water as well, which means that you were
hungry for water all along.

If it's even 1% hunger for water, that proves you are wrong.

Also, there's no such thing as a normal diet.

~~~
jaggederest
I'm not citing Penn, per se. He interviewed several doctors and nutritionists,
they were the ones who stated that additional water in the diet is largely
unneeded, and that rumors of chronic dehydration in the general populace are
wrong.

Also, Snopes has addressed the topic:
<http://snopes.com/medical/myths/8glasses.asp>

Believe what you'd like, but don't try to mislead other people with it.

(Have I ever eaten a solid meal without drinking fluids? fuck yes. are you
kidding?)

------
sajid
Right now, I'm the reading 'The Tipping Point' by Malcolm Gladwell and the
message seems to be very similar to what Alex is saying.

The smallest details can sometime have a surprisingly large impact.

It's not always clear why certain startups are successful and others fall by
the wayside, maybe the success or failure of a website just depends on getting
the hundreds of little details just right ?

As site developers, we need to think more about the psychological and
sociological side of things, we should think of ourselves as community
builders not just tool makers.

------
MobileDigit
"if I were launching a new website, here's what I'd do. Instead of hiding the
Feedback link in the upper right hand corner, I'd place a form right on the
main page. A big form. And I'd bend over backwards to get people to use it."

What are the two lines of code to produce this?

~~~
brlewis
I'd like to know too. You could do something like the following, but that
would mean an ugly email message and ugly thank-you page.

[(define-input feedback) (mail '("foo@bar") feedback)]Thank you for your
input.

~~~
randallsquared
The thank-you page isn't really code, so even though it might be hundreds of
lines of HTML and CSS, it's the web designer's responsibility, not the
coder's. :)

The code for the thank-you page could be as simple as:

import smtplib

smtplib.SMTP('127.0.0.1').sendmail('website@example.com', ['you@example.com'],
"From: website@example.com\r\nTo: you@example.com\r\n\r\nMessage follows: %s"
% (web.input.get('feedback', 'NOTHING'),))

Not sure it that will work without a .quit(), but then you'd have at least 4
lines. Well, that's what local libraries are for. :)

------
andre
so where do I get my Modafinil?

